
Reflecting on Netflix, Instagram, Pinterest Downtime | Benjamin Kerensa dot Com - bkerensa
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/06/30/reflecting-on-netflix-instagram-pinterest-downtime#.T-9VeED8Kho.hackernews
======
hiram333
Never let a good crisis go to waste for your own exposures sake.

I think the down time of social media sites and a few hours without streaming
videos is totally overrated. We are not talking about the power outage for a
hospital but being unable to share your photos and your daily opinion.

It's a quite healthy self check if those endorphin producers are offline on a
random occasion.

